# Welche Komponenten passen zu einer 1070 Ti?



## GamingForce (14. November 2018)

Hallo, ich hätte ein paar Fragen:

Welche CPU passt am besten zu einer GTX 1070 Ti?
Zur Auswahl stehen:
i3-8350k
i5-8600 (der kostet aber 100€ mehr)

Und welches Motherboard?
Asus Prime B360M-k
MSI H310M Gaming Plus

Reicht dafür ein 450Watt Netzteil oder sollte ich 600W nehmen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. November 2018)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Welche CPU passt am besten zu einer GTX 1070 Ti?
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> ...


Der i5 kostet keine 100€ mehr, hat außerdem eine geringere Verlustleistung (bleibt kühler, verbraucht i.d.R. weniger), 2 Kerne mehr (was du in Spielen zukünftig bemerken wirst), hat das TurboBoost-Feature und unterstützt den schnelleren Speicher. Auch wenn dieser i3 nun 4 Kerne und einen hohen Basistakt hat, so sind die i3 immernoch die Entry-Class bei Intel. Und wenn man 300€ und mehr für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt sollte man bei der CPU nicht sparen 
Im Übrigen unterstützt keines der Boards, die du gelistet hast, alle Features des ausgewählten i3.


GamingForce schrieb:


> Reicht dafür ein 450Watt Netzteil oder sollte ich 600W nehmen?


Bei den benannten Komponenten kommst du mit 450W gut aus.


----------



## GamingForce (14. November 2018)

Bei meinem Verkäufer kostet der i5-8600 294€ und der i3-8350k 195€...
Welches Board passt zum 8600?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2018)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Bei meinem Verkäufer kostet der i5-8600 294€ und der i3-8350k 195€...
> Welches Board passt zum 8600?


 ist das ein 8600 oder vielleicht ein 8600K? Was kostet der 8600K bei Deinem Händler?

Und was ist mit Ryzen-CPUs? Die haben ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. zB Der Ryzen 5 2600X zB kostet im Netz ab 190€, der hat 6 Kerne wie der i5-8600, aber 12 Threads. In Games ist der etwas langsamer als der 8600, aber müsste dafür auch billiger sein UND hat eben mehr als 6 Threads, was für die Zukunft sicherer wäre.


Netzteil: kommt drauf an welches 450W-Netzteil.... wenn es ein 40€-450W ist, wird es eng. Ist es ein be quiet 450W für 50-60€ und mehr, dann reicht es dicke.


----------



## GamingForce (14. November 2018)

Der K kostet nur 5€ mehr als der 8600, also 300€

Der 2600x kostet 240€

Ja ist ein be quiet Netzteil.

Welche Motherboard brauche ich dazu?


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. November 2018)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Welche Motherboard brauche ich dazu?



Für den i3 ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz ab der 370er Baureihe, für den Ryzen ein AM4-Board mit 300er oder 400er Chipsatz, wobei B450 und X470 die bessere Wahl sind.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2018)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Der K kostet nur 5€ mehr als der 8600, also 300€
> 
> Der 2600x kostet 240€
> 
> ...



Wenn der 8600K nur 5€ mehr kostet, dann nimm den, und falls möglich ein Z370 oder Z390-Board, dann kannst du die CPU auch übertakten.


Beim Ryzen würde ich ein Mainboard um die 70-100€ nehmen, Chipsatz ist an sich egal. B und X sind halt etwas "besser" für Übertakten, daher eher ein B- oder X-Chipsatz. Kommt halt drauf an, was der Shop so hat.


----------



## GamingForce (14. November 2018)

Das ist der Shop https://www.ultraforce.de/Konfigurator:::164.html


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2018)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Das ist der Shop https://www.ultraforce.de/Konfigurator:::164.html



Da würde ich den Ryzen 5 1600X oder 2600X und ein Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3  nehmen, wenn du AMD nimmst. Bei Intel den 8600K und wenn Du übertakten willst das Gigabyte Z390 GAMING X, das kostet leider 150€, ein billigeres Z-Board hat der Shop nicht. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann zB für 90-100€ das ASUS PRIME B360-PLUS oder das MSI B360M BAZOOKA Plus.


Das be quiet 450W reicht, aber das mit 600W wäre "sicherer". Leider gibt es keines von be quiet aus einer etwas "besseren" Serie, aber mit nur 500W für 50-60€ - das erste wäre das PURE POWER 10 500W CM 80+ für ca 70€, das wäre aber auch echt top.


----------



## GamingForce (23. November 2018)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Schallgedämmt , 0,00 EUR 
Netzteil: Standard Netzteil: Silent 650 Watt , 0,00 EUR 
Mainboard: MSI H310M Pro-M2 , 0,00 EUR 
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K 6x 3.60GHz , - 68,90 EUR 
Kühlung Intel: Standard Lüfter / Kühlung , 0,00 EUR 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4 RAM , + 0,00 EUR 
SSD & HDD Festplatte: 480GB SSD , + 37,90 EUR 
HDD & SSD Festplatte: Ohne Festplatte , - 35,90 EUR 
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner LG GH24NSD1 , - 0,00 EUR 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA RTX 2070 - 8GB , + 11,90 EUR 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro , 0,00 EUR 
Garantie: 24 Monate Hersteller Garantie , 0,00 EUR 

Ich habe jetzt den PC bestellt für 1344€. Hoffe das passt so


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2018)

Das Netzteil ist "zu viel", bzw. ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W reicht dicke. Und Windows "Pro" wäre unnötig, falls "Home" günstiger ist. Ansonsten sieht das gut aus, und es "passt" so oder so


----------

